# Miami frame decoding



## ssum2 (Jan 13, 2018)

need help decoding Miami frame   Possible westfield.   Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm not thinking Westfield but it would really help if you could post post pics of the whole frame to include head tube and fender bridges.  V/r Shawn


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for replaying confused on year will send pics tomorrow but after taking paint  off is miami based on darts of frame no badge so dont know  what I have


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> Thanks for replaying confused on year will send pics tomorrow but after taking paint  off is miami based on darts of frame no badge so dont know  what I have



Does it have holes for a badge? Looking forward to better pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes has holes for badge but no badge


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> Yes has holes for badge but no badge



Confused on color after taking red of came to dab green which is in head tube final blue


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> Confused on color after taking red of came to dab green which is in head tube final blueView attachment 737540View attachment 737541View attachment 737542


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Well we can rule out Flying Merkel but I'm thinking late teens/early 20s. @hoofhearted may have better ideas. V/r Shawn


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

YesQUOTE="Freqman1, post: 830669, member: 4154"]Well we can rule out Flying Merkel but I'm thinking late 


Freqman1 said:


> Well we can rule out Flying Merkel but I'm thinking late teens/early 20s.
> Yes we can but confused on color and right badge looks teens hopefully someone can read serial# figure out model thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> YesQUOTE="Freqman1, post: 830669, member: 4154"]Well we can rule out Flying Merkel but I'm thinking late



The serial will not tell you how it was badged or the model. This model is a motorbike. Maybe you can post the badge hole spacing and @catfish @hoofhearted @Goldenindian could help identifying potential candidates. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Well we can rule out Flying Merkel but I'm thinking late teens/early 20s. @hoofhearted may have better ideas. V/r Shawn




*
Some things to consider to determine birthplace / era ...*

*


 













 *


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Some things to consider to determine birthplace / era ...*
> 
> *View attachment 737607
> 
> ...



Thanks more pics


----------



## ssum2 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks badge spacing 3 inches


ssum2 said:


> Thanks more pics


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 14, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> Thanks more pics




*ssum2 .... Am sure you are aware of a CABE, long-running
thread called ''Anyone here own a Miami Flying Merkel 
Bicycle ?''

Miami Cycle and Manuf. Co. in Middletown, Ohio began the
making of F-M bicycles in 1912 ... and their LAST Published
Catalog is dated 1923.  Many doubt that any 1923 machines
were made.

Shortly thereafter ... Miami Cycle was purchased by Westfield.
Their machines were assembled from Miami parts that Westfield
purchased.  When the Miami parts disappeared, Westfield parts 
were substituted.

I brought up the ''Anyone here own a Miami ...... '' thread for a reason --
i don't believe anyone has all of the tiny and large nuances deeply-
etched in their memory bank.

It's important to refer back to this thread .. sometimes over and over.

Here are a few more fotos that can be used as possible clues .......

At this point, I have nothing more to offer .........

Respectfully ........ patric




 




 
^^^ Owner Vaughn's 1917 F-M ... no metallic badge, but has a rather worn F-M decal.  
(You might be worn a bit if you were 101 years old.)*





*The above three fotos show ''Hercules Heads'' ... 
AND No Seatmast Sleeve to support the aft end 
of the undertank bar.  I am leaving the researching 
of the ''Hercules Head'' up to the reader.




 



 
The above fotos show a TALL FRAME Miami ride, 
sporting a trumpet-mouth fitting on the fore-end 
of the undertank bar .. and a sleeve on the aft-end.




 
Miami-Built frame showing stout fenderbridge ... 
but No Overstated TRUMPET-MOUTH  features 
at the bridge ends.*

*





*


----------



## mongeese (Jan 14, 2018)

Miami’s are just it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 7, 2019)

*BUMP ... Worth a Re-read ......*

*And don't give me the ''stink-eye'' ... it's for your own good.*


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 7, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *BUMP ... Worth a Re-read ......*
> 
> *And don't give me the ''stink-eye'' ... it's for your own good.*



Every day's a school day!
I'm very much enjoying the lesson.
Tell us more.....


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2019)

*BUMP to the top … it's for your own good.*


----------

